
(systemd) you couldn't give me a shell? - empressplay
https://twitter.com/6LR61/status/656786396183662592
======
JdeBP
More interesting than some Twitter posting is the systemd bug report dealing
with this:

* [https://github.com/systemd/systemd/issues/1495](https://github.com/systemd/systemd/issues/1495)

This amongst others has the reactions of the systemd developers, including
Lennart Poettering who questions why this is appearing now on Ubuntu and
states that "initrds have rescue shells built-in, it's not that this was
unfixable":

* [https://github.com/systemd/systemd/issues/1495#issuecomment-...](https://github.com/systemd/systemd/issues/1495#issuecomment-146886870)

And Jóhann B. Guðmundsson who is of the opinion that people should "adapt
their workflow to current times":

* [https://github.com/systemd/systemd/issues/1495#issuecomment-...](https://github.com/systemd/systemd/issues/1495#issuecomment-146900328)

Of course, the deprecation of an actual file as /etc/mtab (on Debian Linux at
least) pre-dates the creation of systemd by a couple of years:

* [https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=494001](https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=494001)

~~~
digi_owl
I fucking "love" poettering's comparison of removing libc.so(!) to systemd
throwing a hissy fit because mtab is a file and not a symlink (to a known path
no less, so it should have been possible for the systemd code to go "hmm, a
file? Better warn the sysadmin about that and check that other location").

